# lionel e units



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

i need to know the difference between a lionel 100=25 and lionel 100-25c 

if you don't know, please point me to somewhere that will if you have an idea.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Doug, searched my 2 Manuals and Google-No Joy!

Here's a great site to match engine with E-Unit. Hope it helps!

http://www.justtrains.com/parts/e-unit/postwar/e-unit-postwar.asp


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

According to Olsens Toys ...

100-25 rebuilt E-unit orig, arm up, long plastic wire, $37.10

100-25C rebuilt E-unit orig, arm up, short, $37.10


Often, the only difference between certain Lionel e-units was the length of wire that was soldered to them.

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

My theory is, if it fits, it works. Where do you find a reference to a 100-25c?
If there is a difference it's in the lever.

Good one TJ :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

when i searched for a e unit for the 2055, they said it was a 100-25c on ebay. at least that's what i came up with, however i found that the 100-25c was also for the 675, when i searched for a e unit for the 675, they are 100-25 with no c. so i guess maybe they are the same?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Per a manual, it is the most common. It will fit over 15 engines. A different lever is normallly a different type (number). Rebuilding is not too bad it will cost less than half the price. Having an extra around is a good idea.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

T-Man said:


> Per a manual, it is the most common. It will fit over 15 engines. A different lever is normallly a different type (number). Rebuilding is not too bad it will cost less than half the price. Having an extra around is a good idea.




per a manual what s the most common? i don't understand


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

All e units look like this. With the little lever they are the 100-25. It is in more steam and diesel emgines than any other for postwar. Common meaning many.

The change the drum thread.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

well, i was just gong to buy a new one because the drum and fingers are messed up. but if it's cheaper to get the drum and fingers, i may have to look into that.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

To overhaul. you need a drum, a two finger, and a four.You can also get a spreader tool for 3 to four bucks.


----------

